
YouTube Music, a new music streaming service, is coming soon - ac29
https://youtube.googleblog.com/2018/05/youtube-music-new-music-streaming.html
======
tokyodude
YouTube is the only service I've used that gets WORSE if you pay.

Without paying I can watch one video on my TV while browsing other videos on
my laptop to queue up.

With paying as soon as look up a video on my laptop I get an error on the tv
"only one device allowed"

~~~
dexen
They are following in the footsteps of the movie industry, which also provides
worse experience to the paying customer.

Pay for movie theater ticket, get served 30+ minutes of ads. (edit) Pay for
DVD, get unskippable "antipiracy ads". Torrent the movie, and you'll be
watching the movie in under 3 minutes of download.

~~~
stinky613
Not just that--quality too. Enjoying your 4K computer screen? And you're
paying for the highest-tier Netflix subscription to get 4K content? Well,
unless you're using Microsoft Edge, you're capped at 720.

[https://help.netflix.com/en/node/13444](https://help.netflix.com/en/node/13444)

~~~
aigen001
Theres a chrome extension to get netflix to stream at 4k.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/super-
netflix/aioe...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/super-
netflix/aioencjhbaolepcoappllicjebblphoc?hl=en)

------
macspoofing
The way Google brands products reminds me of Microsoft when they tried to
attach an unrelated product to a moderately popular consumer brand (Looking at
you Groove Music, I mean Xbox Music, I mean Zune Music)

There is nothing wrong with Google Play Music apart from the 'Play' misnomer.
Google Music should be a standalone product that competes with Spotify. It's a
well defined and well understood category. YouTube is a different product,
used by different people, for different purposes and in different ways. Now
you're confusing everything. Can I get audio-only version of YouTube videos or
just YouTube music videos or does it have to be an audio-only upload? Does
that mean you can have audio-only YouTube videos now (even without putting in
some reference image?)? Is it going to kill my bandwidth if I try to stream on
LTE? Is it going to replace Google Music? Are my playlists in Google Music and
YouTube going to be replaced? Will there be YouTube comments on music (I hope
not)? Can anybody upload to YouTube music? A year ago Google added mediocre
support for podcasts to Google Music instead of building a dedicated app -
will YouTube Music handle podcasts? URGH!

All they needed to do was to add background playback to YouTube and maybe a
little link to the YouTube video in Google Music, and if you're watching a
music video on YouTube, a link to a streaming service of your choice (like
Google Music, Spotify or Apple Music).

Given how poorly this has been thought through, you just know in 2 years there
will be another rebrand.

~~~
brianpgordon
Just so you're aware, you already get background playback on mobile devices if
you pay for YouTube Red.

~~~
mapgrep
I find this the height of arrogance that Google charges for this and it
enrages me on a level I freely admit is irrational and pointless.

But just the gall:

1\. Get FREE creative work from musicians, film types, tv types, and tons of
bright friendly ordinary people

2\. Monetize the hell out of it (fine)

3\. Allow a sewer community of racists bullies and other terrible people to
develop in comments section (negligent but ok it's gotten a little better)

4\. Make it hard for visitors to extract original media even though you're
purporting to be a hosting service (lame but I can live with it)

5\. Cripple playback in basic ways for petty reasons (you're starting to
really suck)

6\. Try and CHARGE people to undo 5 (Gah!!!!! Die!!!)

I pay for a lot of things. I pay Hulu extra for the ad free version. I pay HBO
for HBO Now even though I have a pirated Go login. I buy tv shows on iTunes.
I'll even buy movies off friggin' Amazon if it means not pirating them. But I
will never pay Google to achieve BASIC playback capabilities on other people's
content just on PRINCIPLE. Never. Greedy greedy little leeches. YouTube is a
great thing but the people who run it have turned Bad.

~~~
throwaway08429
Disabling background play in the YouTube app is driven from the licensing
deals they have with record labels. If they don't (make a reasonable attempt
to) show the ads they don't have permission to show the video/play the music.

I suspect they could theoretically allow background play for other content but
that would be confusing to users.

~~~
mapgrep
The stuff I want to background is not music, lately it's been a lot of
conference talks, and most of the time there's not even an ad.

Even when I've used YouTube for music, the ads are always pre-roll. If I watch
the pre-roll ad, why not let me background at that point?

Google could allow backgrounding for content with no ads. They could allow
backgrounding of non musical content if you've watched the ad (they can detect
if it's music and what song it is, that's how they pay royalties to labels on
songs uploaded by random people). They could allow backgrounding of musical
content if you've watched the ad.

YouTube doesn't attempt to handle any of these scenarios. Handling these
scenarios would involve an investment of software and possibly legal resources
— only to improve the experience of millions and millions of users, and to
conserve tons of energy, without making Google any money, and even potentially
reducing revenue to YouTube Red (or Premium or whatever it is next week). Why
would a company in a monopoly position do that? I get WHY Google won't do
this. It's not about licensing, it's about money and motivations. But I'm not
going to pay into it.

------
ikeboy
>If you are a subscriber to Google Play Music, good news, you get a YouTube
Music Premium membership as part of your subscription each month.

Calling it now, within 5 years there are at least 5 different Google services
for streaming music (up from 3 now, Play Music/Youtube/Youtube Music) at least
2 of which are also somehow messaging apps.

It's even plausible, one for VR music videos, one for streaming in your self
driving google car?

~~~
viraptor
YouTube already includes comments and a chat on live streams, so close to a
messaging app ;-)

Seriously though, YouTube is not a music service, or at least it looks like
they don't want it to be, since the interface isn't really great for that
case. It also kills phone battery if you use it that way, so YouTube music is
an experience upgrade.

~~~
freeflight
> YouTube is not a music service

I have to disagree there, it's become my new de-facto music service on my
desktop/tablet, at least since I failed to properly move my iTunes database
and lost/unorganized large parts of my music collection.

The autoplay and mix playlist features are great for discovering new artists,
even tho the algorithm can get a bit repetitive and after a while starts
populating many lists with the same songs, having the music videos to many
songs is also a great added bonus.

~~~
JFFalcon
Maybe they should have just let people upload audio files with a title card,
rather than fragment the service into another app. Would have fixed the
bandwidth/battery problem and kept the interface, network, etc.

~~~
freeflight
Lots of music just have a static image anyway, I wonder if YouTube couldn't
figure something out to automatically re-encode such videos into audio-only
streams, making them less bandwidth intensive.

I'm no coder but that doesn't sound like something impossible to do.

~~~
Raphael
If the image is a single keyframe of the video, the remaining frames have an
empty delta and shouldn't take much (if any) space.

------
fluxsauce
I've been a Google Play Music subscriber from the beginning, which means I've
enjoyed the grandfathered $7.99 price. That has also extended to YouTube Red.

However, this announcement muddies the waters a bit.

> If you are a subscriber to Google Play Music, good news, you get a YouTube
> Music Premium membership as part of your subscription each month.

Cool, I guess, except I don't go to YouTube for Music. I really am incredibly
interested in YouTube Red. I mean YouTube Premium, I guess.

> To extend the features of YouTube Music Premium beyond the music app, we’re
> soon introducing YouTube Premium, the new name for our YouTube Red
> subscription service. [describes YouTube Red] If you’re already a YouTube
> Red (soon to be YouTube Premium) member, don’t worry you’ll still enjoy your
> current price.

So, if you have Google Play Music, do you get YouTube Premium?

~~~
mrbill
nope, you have to pay $12 to continue having Red. :(

~~~
bestnameever
Google support told me the opposite. Why does everything need to be so
confusing?

~~~
Mindwipe
Google Support are correct, and that is what the article says. The poster
you're replying to is simply wrong.

------
birdman3131
What sells me on spotify is the ability to control it from any device.
Listening on my phone while at my computer? Hit skip on my keyboard and the
phone skips to the next track. Playing on my Dot? I can pause right from my
phone. Ditto with volume control.

I wanted to like amazon music but I could not because of the lack of these
features.

~~~
gldalmaso
Different story for me. I listen to desktop spotify while at work regularly.
Every time I lock my computer to go have lunch and want to listen to spotify
on my car, there is the dreaded "Listen on this device option" which will
randomly appear either right when I start playing on my phone or 5 minutes
later when I'm already driving and my phone is locked, which stops the current
playing music.

Also, if I choose to listen on the new device, it starts playing whatever was
playing on the last device, which usually is not what I want since I have
different offline lists on different devices. If I'm already playing something
on the device, don't ask me to listen to what was on the other device, honor
my latest input please.

~~~
darkstar999
I don't have that problem. It might be because you leave the music playing on
your desktop?

------
userbinator
Coincidentally, I've already been using YouTube as a "music streaming service"
for many years --- youtube-dl, mpv, and some Perl scripts holding it all
together.

~~~
Sylos
For a more integrated experience, there's also:

[https://github.com/mps-youtube/mps-youtube](https://github.com/mps-
youtube/mps-youtube)

------
dhruvrrp
So what is the Youtube Music app that has been on my iPhone for months? And
what happens to Google Play Music, google's other music streaming service?

~~~
kcorbitt
The Google Play Music and YouTube Music teams were merged about a year ago,
and have been working on producing a single app that can serve both userbases
since then. I assume this announcement means they’ve finished that work.
(Source: I was on the team at the time, but I’ve been gone for a while at this
point.)

~~~
giancarlostoro
I really hope it doesn't screw up my Google Play Music workflow / usage but I
was just thinking today why can't I just listen to YouTube songs on the same
app. Other weirdness was my GPM app didn't load all morning so I listened off
the YouTube Music app as a fallback.

Btw! Thank you for all your hard work! I am die hard for Google All Music
Access! I was happy when Google grandfathered me on to YouTube Red too. You
guys have done great work overall.

------
dvcrn
I wonder what happens to self-uploaded music. I read that it's being migrated,
but will we still be able to upload, or will this disappear?

The only reason why I'm not with Spotify, but with Google Music (or now Apple
music as test) is because I have a lot of songs that are just not covered in
their catalogues that I uploaded myself.

~~~
Ajedi32
The post explicitly says:

> And if you use Google Play Music, nothing will change -- you’ll still be
> able to access all of your purchased music, uploads and playlists in Google
> Play Music just like always.

~~~
dvcrn
Yes, uploaded music will be available but this doesn't cover if we will still
be able to upload new music going forward.

------
jypepin
Normally when I see this kind of announcement, I think "It will take long
before they learn and nail it like the main competition" \- in this case
Spotify. Spotify seems to be doing a great job curating new music or building
playlist specifically for me according to what I listen to, and I can only
assume it's 100% automated obviously.

Google is so strong with ML today, and not stopping, I don't know what will
allow smaller competitors to stay differentiated. I just had a call with a G
recruiter, and pretty much 100% of the roles they have in all their European
offices are ML-related roles, on most products. And they hire without ML
experience, which I think is a sign of how much they are investing in ML.

This is no news, but having this call and seeing how little non-ML they had
was really eye opening on how much this is G's focus now, and it can only be
exponential I assume.

~~~
erikpukinskis
What you’re saying seems like it must be true... Google must be so strong at
ML. How could it be otherwise?

And yet, YouTube recommendations are terrible lowest common denominator
nonsense. It’s just “more of the same” for some surface level definition of
“same”. There doesn’t seem to be any playfulness to the learning algorithm at
all. No Bayesian experiments. There’s no flex.

Amazon too... so much data, so many smart people.

Why can’t these companies lead me on a garden path of delights? Why can’t they
take my hand and walk with me through the full content space? Why do I
continually feel that there are vast delightful segments of the catalog I will
never see unless I query for them?

~~~
mrweasel
One of the many problems with machine learning, and using it for
recommendations, is that it completely ignores how humans think and behave.
Just because I watch a few videos of a certain type today, and actively seek
them out, doesn't mean that I want to see similar videos again next week.
Maybe I was just in the mood for that type of content today, tomorrow may be
something completely different.

That being said, YouTubes recommendation algorithm is mostly garbage. I don't
believe it has any insight into the actual content or quality of the videos it
recommends.

~~~
kankroc
Anecdotal, but I recently wanted to make bread. I watched 4-5 videos to get
the gist of it, made bread, all is good.

Except it's not. About 70-80% of my recommandations on YouTube are about bread
now.

~~~
mrweasel
Again, anecdotal, but I can't get rid of Bill Buhr recommendations. I've tried
numerous times to help YouTube by telling the algorithm that: "No, I don't
want to watch Bill Buhr".

But no, he's immune.

------
ksec
I reread this multiple times, and not getting it. ( As with pretty much all
things google does, apart from its search engine )

So does it stop me from just watching Music Video for free on Youtube?

If not, then why would I subscribe?

Surely I must be missing something here.

~~~
chii
you can't play youtube videos _and_ run another app at the same time
(background play) without paying.

~~~
pjc50
... or using the strangely named "newpipe"

~~~
icebraining
Or using Firefox for Android with the Video Background Play Fix addon:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-
backgro...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-background-
play-fix/)

~~~
ThatPlayer
None of those offer a nice feature I have in the current YouTube Red app: an
offline mixtape, which is actually dynamically generated once a day or so. I
like it because I can find a song, and listen to it multiple times on my
computer, and it'll be the app will automatically download it afterwards.

------
kyrra
The recode[0] and cnet[1] articles have some additional details that people
seem to be asking about here.

> In a briefing this week, the company promised it will be closing gaps
> between the two services over the next month, so Google Play Music members
> don't lose the features they've grown accustomed to, including a cloud-based
> MP3 storage locker.

* Anyone paying today will be grandfathered in at their current price into Youtube Premium. If you aren't paying, Music will cost $10, Premium will be $12 for new subscribers.

[0] [https://www.recode.net/2018/5/16/17363334/youtube-music-
laun...](https://www.recode.net/2018/5/16/17363334/youtube-music-launches-
youtube-red-youtube-premium-extra-charge-cobra-kai)

[1] [https://www.cnet.com/news/youtube-music-is-googles-latest-
st...](https://www.cnet.com/news/youtube-music-is-googles-latest-stab-at-a-
spotify-rival/)

------
cma
Why can't I cast a Youtube video's audio to chromecast audio? The only way is
to share the whole screen which burns battery and causes skipping if your wifi
isn't perfect.

~~~
izacus
Because copyright holders don't allow you to. They want you to pay for music
and not listen to it for free on YouTube.

This is why any kind of videoless playback is disabled without Red
subscription.

~~~
mkj
Chromecast audio for youtube doesn't work even if you pay for google music
(includes youtube red).

My theory is that it's too hard to get video/audio sync like that, so they
don't allow it. Same for sending youtube audio to Sonos.

Copyright holders still might be the reason though.

~~~
izacus
Yeah, YouTube Music does work though. Inability to listen to talks et al. via
only audio is really annoying me too though.

------
MichaelGG
If it'll let me play YouTube audio on my Sonos it'd be a great feature.
Otherwise I'm not quite getting the value.

Workaround for this is to buy an HDMI splitter and send the audio to a sound
system then use Chromecast, but Sonos is just so convenient.

------
rando444
The best part about music on youtube is all of the songs uploaded by people
who don't have the rights... and for some reason don't get them taken down,
despite often monetizing them.

Will be interesting to see how this fits into their new model.

~~~
userbinator
The rights owners get a cut of the monetisation too, so it gives a reason to
leave them there.

------
em3rgent0rdr
How long until it's discontinued?

Oh, and btw, with tools like NewPipe, I can listen without ads.

~~~
ravenstine
NewPipe is brilliant! I don't even care so much about the ads(still HATE ads),
but the interface is superior in almost every way. The YouTube app, as with
all of Google's clunky Android apps, takes several seconds to load, is slow,
cluttered, and annoys me with notifications for "trending" videos. It's the
second worst Google app to Maps, which is embarrassingly slow and gets worse
with every update.

NewPipe, on the other hand, has a low memory footprint, boots up immediately,
has a clean interface, doesn't remove features, lets me queue up videos in the
background, lets me choose audio-only, etc. The only thing it's missing is
Chromecast, but then again I haven't updated NewPipe in a while, and
Chromecast kinda blows anyway.

I'd say Google should just discontinue the YouTube app and use the NewPipe
codebase, but I won't say that because I know they'd destroy it.

NewPipe literally blows people's minds when I show it to them. They can't
grasp how there can be another app for YouTube that's better. Sadly, these
people are too afraid to use F-Droid, even though the Play Store has its share
of malicious software.

~~~
Sylos
I don't have a Chromecast, so no idea how well this works, but you could
probably install VLC and tell NewPipe to "Use external video player" (in the
settings) and then have VLC send it over to your Chromecast.

One big problem with this that I can tell you about right away, is that you
only get 720p. NewPipe deals with some DRM bullshit to allow playing of higher
resolutions, which VLC does not do.

------
sidyapa
Just a suggestion, why not just allow background playback instead of spending
your millions on another streaming app which would be _ideally_ better than
competition in single digit %s?

~~~
JeremyBanks
Background playback has been available with YouTube Red/Premium for years.

------
swebs
I'm worried about using a service like this after Youtube started censoring
videos that don't match their political ideology. Will YouTube Music be
censoring songs that have references to guns? Are they going to randomly
demonetize songs that use bad language? Why not just use Spotify then?

~~~
anchpop
The competition is fierce enough in this field that that's not really an
option for them

~~~
Mindwipe
Google Play Music never really made playing uncensored music work, and that
never bothered them.

If you uploaded tracks you'd frequently get the radio edit played back.

------
fphhotchips
Loyal YouTube Red subscriber here. I don't care about music. I have Spotify
for that. All I want is for them to unbreak Chromecast in the new desktop
interface.

------
dandare
All I need is the ability to listen to the audio of YT videos with my phone
screen off.

~~~
dTal
NewPipe has a "background mode". There's a short hiccup when you switch to
"background mode" but you can still control it from there so it's not so bad.

I find it shocking that Google is permitted to charge money for a feature like
that, when as far as I can tell most of the music on Youtube was uploaded
without permission of the copyright owner.

~~~
Sylos
I mean, they're not, according to their own ToS (or even their own
interpretation of it).

It says something in there along the lines of video and audio may not be
separated. On the basis of which, they ran a witch hunt on all 3rd party
YouTube apps on the Play Store, which had a background playback feature.

This in itself makes no sense, as separating video and audio _during playback_
had always been possible on the desktop by simply switching to a different tab
in your browser or minimizing the window.

But obviously, this wasn't about showing integrity. They published YouTube Red
with its background playback feature just a few months after this witchhunt.

And since the Play Store is their property, they didn't even need a legitimate
basis for throwing these apps out. They own the market, so they were able to
just shut out the competition.

Don't build your life on Google property...

------
TimeOutBoss
Something they should have done long back, I had to use other Youtube apps
just to listen to music in backgroud

~~~
realusername
I've uninstalled the Youtube app because of this, I understand the business
case for it but making the video stop when the app isn't focused is making the
Youtube app utterly pointless.

The app looks beautiful and obviously they took a lot of effort to build it
but this small detail makes it completely unusable unfortunately.

~~~
balls187
I'm not sure your exact use case, but if you are a Youtube red subscriber, the
official IOS app continues to play audio if the app is in the background.

~~~
realusername
Ah really? I'm on Android and don't have a Youtube account at all. I mean the
app should work the same way as desktop, the video does not stop when I switch
tabs on my browser...

I understand that they are trying to sell Youtube Red this way but there's
probably a better way than sabotaging their own app.

~~~
lathiat
I think the reality of why they do this is to stop people using YouTube as a
free music player, which unfortunately is a very common usage.

It's a shame this restricts other youtube videos too though, such as creators
/ original content / etc. I'd really also love to use Picture-in-Picture on
iOS.

~~~
Cu3PO42
I can definitely see their reasoning, but like you, I don't like it. There's
times where I really just want to listen to something and not need the video
without it being music.

As for the Picture-in-Picture, there is a somewhat hacky solution. If you go
to the video in Safari and install Pipifier
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pipifier-pip-for-every-
web-v...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pipifier-pip-for-every-web-
video/id1234771095?mt=8)) you can use it to start Picture-in-Picture. I don't
use it that often due to the extra steps involved, but it does work.

------
code_duck
I’ve been using the YouTube Music app for several months now. I find it
convenient in some ways, but overall less polished and less useful than the
main YouTube app - a conclusion I only came to recently and after the most
recent, somewhat buggy update, which often displays the incorrect song playing
on my iPhone lock screen, and incorporates slidey actions that interfere with
iOS menus. I like that it has a playlist where you can easily see and skip
back to history.

The main thing that has me using the standard app now is that Music has only a
subset of videos available. I’ve been listening to a lot of obscure music
lately, and I’ve started to come up with situations where 65% of the videos
are available in the Music app and 100% in the YouTube app. I would love to
use a YouTube app for music, but it can’t be a second tier service to the main
one.

------
lostmsu
I like how YouTube Music is like Skype for Business or any other mostly
unrelated product being dragged by a brand.

------
sandrobfc
Everything I needed from YouTube for it to become a "music streaming service"
was the possibility to leave the app without it closing the damn video.

Other than that, if they can keep all the live concerts they have now in audio
only, it could be cool, but I would hardly change from my current service.

------
viraptor
I hope that will allow the streaming accounts like lo-fi and synth radios to
live stream music itself without the looped image. I really like the
ChilledCow, but always felt it's wasted bandwidth to get the video stream with
them.

------
dbtqgoat
How is this different than the YouTube Music that I already have installed on
my phone

------
ibdf
Do they really need to rebrand every time they fix a bug or offer some
improvements?

Yes, I'm exaggerating, but how do you expect to create a market of loyal users
for something we don't know will last more than year?

~~~
hb3b
It's insane, right? You would think with their talent pool and billion dollar-
sized budgets they wouldn't struggle with basic brand marketing. The insulting
part of this change is that they are raising prices and further fragmenting an
already half-baked service. Google needs to take advice from someone like John
Legere and start building cohesive products.

[https://www.geekwire.com/2016/listen-shut-f-tell-t-
mobiles-j...](https://www.geekwire.com/2016/listen-shut-f-tell-t-mobiles-john-
legere-shares-leadership-advice/)

------
mrweasel
I don't really care about the music part, but it's great to see that Youtube
Red/Premium will be available in more countries.

It never made sense that you couldn't buy YouTube Red outside a few countries.
YouTube doesn't have enough advertisers in some market (e.g. in Denmark), so
you end up skipping the same five ads constantly. So financially is seemed
that Red should have been made available in countries with few advertisers
first, rather than showing me ads for YouTube itself.

------
heavymark
Their music apps were already confusing and now more so. On iOS you had
YouTube for videos and YT Music for Music (that also shows videos) for 10 a
month. So now you can also pay 10 a month to get YT Red but without any
videos? Why not just have an option in settings to hide videos in YT Music.
Since then you could watch them when battery life. I personally love YT
Music/Red or whatever they are calling it but the branding of the services
seems all over the map.

------
INTPenis
This seems redundant but I do know a lot of people who find it easier to turn
on music via youtube than any other service, for some reason.

Personally I think this should have been a move for more user generated
content categories within Google Play Music instead of altering the Youtube
concept.

Because anything other than user generated content and you have to assume that
Alphabet already has permission to play it in one service, then why not get
permission to play it in their actual music service.

------
vthallam
Man this is so confusing! I had to read the blog post twice to understand what
service should one have to get Play Music, Youtube Red and new Youtube Music
subscription.

> YouTube Premium will continue to provide an ad-free experience, background
> play, and downloads across the millions of videos on YouTube. But because it
> includes our brand new YouTube Music service, the price will be $11.99 for
> all new members

TLDR : You pay $11.99 to get all premium youtube and Play music offers.

------
unixhero
I already have it. The app is called YouTube Vanced. It's brilliant.

------
vesak
Did someone decipher what happens to albums bought in Google Music?

It seems all the time a better and better idea that I went to Apple Music.

~~~
Ajedi32
This statement seems pretty clear to me:

> And if you use Google Play Music, nothing will change

------
bsharitt
>If you are a subscriber to Google Play Music, good news, you get a YouTube
Music Premium membership as part of your subscription each month. And if you
use Google Play Music, nothing will change

Right now I get YouTube Red with my Google Play Music subscription, so it
sounds like I'm losing that, that's actually a very big change. Instead of a
nice little add on, I now get a subscription to a completely redundant service
instead.

~~~
ebiester
I may be naive, but I don’t think they meant to say the two were unbundled.
They’re changing the name of YouTube Red to YouTube premium but it seems like
they’re keeping the two bundled.

~~~
bsharitt
They specifically mention that Google Play Music subscribers will be getting
access to YouTube Music, so I would take that to mean not YouTube Premium(i.e.
renamed Red).

------
tobyhinloopen
Cool, now we pay for poorly ripped 128kbps streaming music?

~~~
Applejinx
In my experience, 124kbps.

------
circa
Just what we need! A new streaming music service!! Who isn't excited?!

------
Cub3
Have they figured out family plans with "Google Apps" accounts yet? I just
want a Google family plan with a custom domain for my email, still can't
figure out how to do this.

Also when I click:

> try “that hipster song with the whistling”

The uploader has not made this video available in your country.

~~~
luma
I don't know that this is ever going to change. I'm stuck in the same
situation - as a paying GSuite user you aren't able to use several Google
features for reasons I'm not exactly clear on.

------
KasianFranks
It won't be any good without 2 things:

1\. A good music recommendation system

2\. Crypto

------
marky_nolan
Google trying to get into everything it can.

~~~
Saad4u
This is business, my friend. :)

------
wnevets
Why? Google music largely works well.

~~~
darkstar999
> [...]YouTube’s tremendous catalog of remixes, live performances, covers and
> music videos that you can’t find anywhere else

------
adamnemecek
Lol why does google make these also-ran services? Too little too late, I legit
dont care. Like what is the differentiator here.

Google really doesn't get culture and the internet. The internet lets me
listen to weird shit, make it easy to discover underground shit, not fucking
Drake and fucking Havana. You know the things played nonstop on the radio.

God their product launches legit piss me off. So many resources to make
something dope and they produce this watered down diarrhea.

~~~
asah
You appear to be in the minority: YouTube is the #2 highest trafficked website
as of April 2018:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_most_popular_website...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_most_popular_websites)

The most recent example: 134,000,000 views in 7 days for This is America. Plus
millions more reaction videos, remixes and more.

Speaking personally, I absolutely create playlists from music videos.

~~~
adamnemecek
This is related how? Ok why launch a new product? What can I do with this that
wasn't possible before?

~~~
danvayn
.

~~~
adamnemecek
Lol their recommendation service? Are we using the same product? They are very
heavily skewed towards popular things.

~~~
viraptor
It really depends on your library. If I try the feeling lucky radio on Google
music now, I can't spot anything in the first 50 tracks or so that was / would
be played on the radio.

The prepared mood radios are a bit more mainstream, but still not even close
to the radio a/b-list

------
jacksmith21006
Always been surprised more do not use YouTube Red. The catalog is much larger
than any other service by a wide margin. There are songs on YT Red not in any
other service.

------
chrisper
Let me guess. It's going to be US only again as always even though I pay for
it... (like my GPM subscription price is not cheaper because parts of it are
not available)

~~~
balls187
It's in the article.

Starting Tuesday, we're rolling out the new YouTube Music experience in the
U.S., Australia, New Zealand, Mexico and South Korea*. It will expand more
broadly in the coming weeks. We’ll also soon be launching in Austria, Canada,
Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Ireland, Italy, Norway, Russia, Spain,
Sweden, Switzerland and the United Kingdom.

~~~
pjmlp
As usual, just a few privileged European countries.

Looking forward for an EU wide law to force lazy US companies to either offer
the service to everyone or not at all.

~~~
briandear
What is your “unprivileged” country?

And just FYI, Apple Music is available there.

~~~
darklajid
Not the GP: Singapore here..

